# Elite Groundbreaker



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Well, after writing up my how to the other day, and looking at my last batch of ground breakers, I thought suddenly that I could do better. So I did. XD This guy is the result, and he has got an exciting future! But more on that later...lol

So here he be! Thanks everyone!


----------



## SCEYEDOC (Aug 12, 2007)

simply sick. that is awesome detail.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Really icky=good work!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:He is absolutely fantastic, and I am guessing by his long canine teeth, a former vamprie? Such a great looking guy, really just fresh-from-the-grave looking. You are such a talent!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Holy crap - again!

Absolutely gorgeous texture on this guy.


----------



## Sytnathotep (Oct 10, 2011)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :jol:He is absolutely fantastic, and I am guessing by his long canine teeth, a former vamprie? Such a great looking guy, really just fresh-from-the-grave looking. You are such a talent!


Yeah, I was going to make hot glue teeth, but saw these rubber costume teeth at Walgreens for a dollar, so he got them instead. 

Thanks guys!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Your ground breakers are just to creepy. You've done a great job at getting a realistic body look.


----------



## niblique71 (Dec 2, 2009)

I like it a Lot, Good luck in the art contest (Other thread)


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

That is insane! (and what everyone else said). Love it!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

your groundbreaker is awesome !!


----------



## Radford (Aug 7, 2012)

very nice. any haunter would be proud to have that guy in their display.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

love it! Great job.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

You and me are on the same wavelength as far as grotesque realism. I love it


----------



## bleigh (Sep 2, 2012)

Wow


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead (Apr 16, 2009)

Best one I have seen yet.


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

nice work


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Elite is the right word for this guy. This is one of the very best Grounbreakers I have seen.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Very Freaky Good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

He looks so dried out. Is this what happens when a vampire is out in daylight? I love it. And you could come up with a whole back story on this piece.


----------



## Anda (Jun 20, 2012)

Nasty! I love the teeth. And the ribcage. And the base. Geez, I love the whole thing! :smilekin:


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Really, really great! Love the texture of this and your other groundbreakers.


----------



## MrGrimm (May 19, 2009)

Freakin' creepy dude! Nice one! I would love to try this next...


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

OK, you did the first ones and I was thinking "what more could he do?"
Sooo now you have this guy that is even better.
I tell ya, I am a bit nervous about what you may do next.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WICKED!!! love it!!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

That was really cool. I liked the other one, but this is really great. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Very Cool!


----------



## Palmdale Haunter (Mar 3, 2012)

Awesome!


----------



## Marrow (Feb 23, 2011)

This is insane...
One of the best, if not _the_ best groundbreaker I have ever seen.

You've got yourself a new fan...


----------

